
Thorium reader the new open source desktop ePub/lcp reading app - panaC
https://github.com/readium/readium-desktop
======
Centrino
Can I have multiple epubs open in multiple windows? That's the most important
feature that interests me. For comparison, I can have multiple PDFs open
simultaneously in Adobe Reader and other PDF readers, but for epubs, Adobe
Digital Editions only lets me have only one epub open.

